# 1936 Shelby Flyer Delta Hornlight



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 2, 2010)

I would like to buy a Delta hornlight for my 1936 Shelby Flyer. If anyone can help please Email. you can see a picture of the Shelby hear. 
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=42&attachmentid=7327


----------



## JRE (Feb 4, 2010)

You might have better luck posting this in the for sale/wanted section. good luck with you're serch. It took me 4 yrs to find my Shelby delta hotn light with the S on the side.


----------



## blasterracing (Feb 4, 2010)

rustyspoke66 said:


> I would like to buy a Delta hornlight for my 1936 Shelby Flyer. If anyone can help please Email. you can see a picture of the Shelby hear.
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=42&attachmentid=7327




I have a Delta S hornlight, but not sure what type of condition you need it to be in?  This one would need restored.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 4, 2010)

Could you send some pics and how much do you need for it? Thanks for the reply.!


----------



## blasterracing (Feb 4, 2010)

I will try to get some pics this weekend.  

Tim Newmeyer
Shelby, Ohio
thenewmeyers@aol.com


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks, I look foward to it.


----------

